# Alaska and getting there with yer dog



## Doobie_D (Mar 27, 2009)

So i belive im going up to Alaska this summer via the ferry i know they allow dogs on the Ferry but im wondering if there is any kind of screening or quarantine that dogs from the lower 48 have to go thru in order to get in. Anyone know anything about this? Also any tips on anything worth checking out in alaska would be appreciated


----------



## Angela (Mar 27, 2009)

No quarantine unless that's changed very recently. They will ask for vaccination records though, usually the minimum required is proof of a rabies vaccine but call the ferry and find out exactly what the requirements are because this shit changes pretty frequently.


----------



## Labea (Apr 28, 2009)

you should pm me when and if you get here, last year everyone was all talk and no show!


----------

